# PECO Track



## myst7427 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello,

This is my first post to this site. I am in the planning stages of building an N Scale layout. I have used Atlas code 80 track for HO and N scale in the past but I am thinking of using PECO code 55 for my new N Scale layout. The switch is mainly due to the items not available with Atlas, such as double crossover, curved turnouts, double-slip switches, 3 way and, in general, a more realistic look than Atlas offers.

I haven't held any in my hand or tested PECO's product. Has anyone on this forum used PECO and do you recomment it over Atlas?

I plan on building a 3' x 6' city scene and Ill keep you all updated with my progress.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Myst, I think you will be the first using code 55, at least anyone who is active on MTF. 
Anyway, welcome  I think it is safe to say we are all picture lovers here and really enjoy seeing progress of layouts from other models.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

myst7427 said:


> ... The switch is mainly due to the items not available with Atlas, such as double crossover, curved turnouts, double-slip switches, 3 way and, in general, a more realistic look than Atlas offers.
> 
> I haven't held any in my hand or tested PECO's product. Has anyone on this forum used PECO and do you recomment it over Atlas?
> 
> I plan on building a 3' x 6' city scene and Ill keep you all updated with my progress.


:laugh: just last night i was looking at N scale track online and decided the PECO looked real nice for the same reasons. some of the prices have me thinking of building my own switches  but i really need to see some in person. since my layouts going to be in the planning stages for a while i'm hoping to see some of your choices


----------



## myst7427 (Feb 24, 2011)

I placed an order for some PECO flex track and turnouts. I'll update you with some pictures and my impression of the product.

If you conduct a google search of PECO, many very large and complicated layouts are using it.

As for my city design, these skyscrapers (http://www.custommodelrailroads.com/n.aspx) are visually stunning and I am using them in my layout. I am currently building the Merchant's Bank building. I plan to model the city for the time period of the structures from CMR. For smaller 2-4 story buildings, DPM kits will do.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Dang Myst, your layout must have a booming economy. The CMR kits have always been one of my favorites. Looking forward to some updates.


----------



## myst7427 (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is the unpainted Merchant's Bank


----------

